# MOH winner, lost



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

We lost a local MOH winner yesterday, Gary Biekirk. Special Forces Combat Medic. He was a classmate of mine in high school, class of 66, Greece Olympia High School, Rochester NY...Read his MOH battlefield citation...RIP soldier, the demons are gone.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry to here about your friend.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like we lost a hero, I thank him for his outstanding service to our country.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your friend flyernut, may he be in peace.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My blessings to Gary and his family. May he rest in peace now.


----------

